# 5C collet to MT



## Zeb123 (Aug 19, 2019)

So , the spindle is made to accept 5C collets. What is the MT size for a center? I have read that SB used a special taper and some say not, I am confused.


----------



## Canus (Aug 19, 2019)

What kind of machine are you talking about?


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 19, 2019)

South Bend 13" large bore.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 19, 2019)

It is a proprietary taper.  Essentially, it is a large MT3 - it has the MT3 taper, but it's large end is around 1.628"


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 19, 2019)

OK I thought I had saw that. I THINK I saw somewhere a part number from Grizzly for and adaptor, but sadly I cannot seem to find it now.


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 19, 2019)

I found the part number from Grizzly P97302912, if anyone needs it.


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 26, 2019)

This does not work on my lathe. I have the large bore if that makes any difference.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 27, 2019)

Zeb123 said:


> This does not work on my lathe. I have the large bore if that makes any difference.



You're not making sense.  You're assuming that we have the same information that you do - we don't.  What does not work on your lathe?  Post pictures.  As for the large bore, in the new era (1941 - ), the 13" only had a large bore (1⅜").


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 27, 2019)

Grizzly P97302912 . According to another thread I found on another site this part is supposed to go from the SB taper to MT3. It does not work, on my lathe anyway. According to Grizzly this an MT 41/2 X  MT3. This adaptor falls completely into my spindle past the taper. I was not aware that after 1941 SB only made the large bore on the 13" lathe. Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ignorance can be fixed.  Are you looking for one of these?







I ask, because this thread started out looking for 5C adapters.  If you're looking tor this, I made some earlier this year.  I might have some sitting around in the shop in various stages of completion.  I build them with either MT3 or MT2 tapers.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 27, 2019)

One more thing - Grizzly should know better.  What did they charge you?  Send it back and get what you need for your lathe.


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes it can. Thanks for the offer. I would like to take you up on it. MT3. I would like to make my own but at this point it is WAY above my skill level.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 27, 2019)

Zeb123 said:


> I would like to take you up on it. MT3.



Let me check my WIPs and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Zeb123 (Aug 28, 2019)

Found one on flea bay but thanks for the offer and all of your help.


----------

